# Projector Newb higher ambient light question



## ninja_goatee (May 31, 2010)

So this is my first post and actually the reason i created this account. 

I am working on my 2nd HT room after selling my last house. My new basement has a walkout w/french doors. My problem is I want a projector but I like my light. I know they don't exactly jell but that's why I am here. I want to at least explore my options...

Here is what I think i know...

Gain helps but not the limiting factor

Light rejection has something to do with it

Smaller screen size is better

High projector output is better

Rolling with a budget around $2500.

Here is my projector list...
Optoma HD20
Pana 4000
Epson 8100
Mitsi 3800
Viv 1080

Other than that I am kinda flying blind and have no idea if it will even work. 

Jvo


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ninja_goatee said:


> So this is my first post and actually the reason i created this account.
> 
> I am working on my 2nd HT room after selling my last house. My new basement has a walkout w/french doors. My problem is I want a projector but I like my light. I know they don't exactly jell but that's why I am here. I want to at least explore my options...
> 
> ...


You can use dome and directional lighting in most cases. I'd suggest you get a high lumen output projector if you want some heavy duty light though. 

The 8100 is the brightest of the bunch listed. The BenQ w600 is a 720 option with very high brightness.


----------

